# How do you remove the green algi from window rubbers



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi looking for some advise and techniques on how to remove the green algi that builds up on the black window rubbers
All advise appreciated
Cheers
Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Smallish brush loads of APC or normall shampoo....gone. Recently done this on an 03plate moulded everywhere. Fixed with ease


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bilt hammer surfex HD will shift it no problem :detailer:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

v_r_s said:


> Smallish brush loads of APC or normall shampoo....gone. Recently done this on an 03plate moulded everywhere. Fixed with ease


^^ this :thumb:


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Soak well, leave to soften, soak again, then clean.
Shampoo can/should be ok but personally I'm not overly keen on chemicals/APCs for this sort of thing because it is quite easy to remove any protection and can mark/stain any paint nearby although it appears good at dealing with the green stuff. Not so bad if you are re-polishing anyway but it is extra work otherwise.
I prefer to pressure wash off after soaking but if you do use a brush be careful around where the rubber meets any paint because scrubbing can scratch because there is usually grit in the green..


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

The best way is to use UV light as it will not run the risk of chemical damage


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

hibberd said:


> The best way is to use UV light as it will not run the risk of chemical damage


:wall::wall:

UV radiation also damages rubber seals, UV damage is the number 1 cause of faded rubber, many dressings out their with UV protection, for this reason :wall:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

If its right down in the rubber seal gap against the window and a bit stubborn that the softer brushes are not doing the job or too large for even a old toothbrush best thing i found was a tint brush


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Rian said:


> :wall::wall:
> 
> UV radiation also damages rubber seals, UV damage is the number 1 cause of faded rubber, many dressings out their with UV protection, for this reason :wall:


Thanks, I worked for 15 years in the rubber industry. The amount of UV from a black lamp will destroy the algi long before it has affected the elastomer. The fading of the rubber is becaiuse the plasticiser used in elastomer is evaporating releasing the carbon (read soot) used as fillers. Elastomers in general in raw state are a creamy white colour, soot is added as a filler to improve the mechanical properties of the elastomer. UV blockers are also added to the elastomer. UV light causes increased Ozone (O3) and this is also a party to the damage.

Roger


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Christian6984 said:


> If its right down in the rubber seal gap against the window and a bit stubborn that the softer brushes are not doing the job or too large for even a old toothbrush best thing i found was a tint brush


If you have a Home Bargains Poundstretcher or similar get yourself a denture brush around 70p they are excellent.

flipper online


----------

